# Looking for advice please to becoming crew please



## waterbabe2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Am looking at changing my world by leaving office job etc and finding long term worldwide crewing opportunities. I love the water, am a PADI Divemaster, and have crewed yacht races only a couple of times but loved it. Have visited 35 countries on the globe so far and dived in a few of them - but I need to get back out there and see more. New places, cultures and people is my idea of richness, not new shoes.

Just looking for friendly advice on what skills I should gather this year before making the move - and if it is really possible to make this change - are there really people out there willing to take me along?

Was planning to do Day Skipper and also progress my underwater photo and video skills.

thanks so much
Sarah
x


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Looking for advice on becoming crew please*

Learn to repair diesel engines and 12V electrical systems.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Licenses and certification help - but have a logged under way time component that is hard to get unless you are working in the field (nice catch 22 there). 
Any and all skills you can develop that are needed on a boat underway and at dock are valuable additions, don't overlook either traditional pink or blue (female/male) skill sets. Instead work for those you have an aptitude for - a short list is electrical, diesel, plumbing, cooking, logistics, medical (EMT cert for example) etc.
Many community colleges have reasonably inexpensive courses in those fields - and all of them make you a welcome addition on a crew, paid or not.

Keep your ears and eyes on the boards for folks looking for unpaid crew - some insurance companies require a set number of crew to move a boat to and from, not all that crew has to be licensed. 
Stay flexible on your job (keep vacation time saved); jump at what look like safe opportunities, but be ready to walk if you don't like the conditions. 

Can it happen, yes, and it does. 

Welcome to SailNet. If you start a blog on your experiences make sure you let us know.


----------



## waterbabe2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks very much for the prompt reply I will keep it in mind!


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Looking for advice on becoming crew please*

My priorities for crew more or less in order:

Good judgment
Easygoing personality
Small footprint on the boat
Good work ethic
Cook
Sail trim
Understanding of boat systems: freshwater, instruments, engines, rigging, ...

I'd rather have someone that knows when to wake me up than a purported rock star that crash jybes the boat in the middle of the night.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Looking for advice on becoming crew please*



SVAuspicious said:


> My priorities for crew more or less in order:
> 
> Good judgment
> Easygoing personality
> ...


You left out the all-important, "fills out a bikini nicely" factor...


----------



## Greyhound37 (Mar 25, 2012)

Register with a few of the yacht crew service providers. Two big ones in Ft Lauderdale, several in the Med. You will be globe trotting in no time.


----------



## Greyhound37 (Mar 25, 2012)

Good start here

CrewUnlimited.com - Professional Crew Placement - Yacht Charter Marketing & Brokerage Firm - Crew For Yachts - Jobs For Crew - Yacht Crew Agencies - Yachts For Charter


----------



## waterbabe2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the information really appreciated! I think I have found someone local to teach my day skipper too - we have some interesting tidal movements here in the Channel Islands! So I will spend 2013 getting experience so I can be of real use to the experts when I do set off!


----------



## RNovick (Dec 29, 2000)

Hi Sarah,
Sounds like a great plan! 
Please consider getting some water under your keel starting with a short cruise. We have 1 cabin available on a Bavaria 45 that the Sikorsky Sailing Club is chartering out of Mystic, CT sailing to Block Island and Martha's Vinyard. We have novices and experienced sailors and teaching is a big part of what we do. Safety and fun are our priorities - in that order. Let me know if you're interested in sailing the East Coast!
Ron


----------

